# Habitat stamps?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering what people's thoughts are for habitat stamps in the state. Not making it mandatory would it be worth having habitat stamps for $15-20 and donation option for habitat in the state for improvements and creations. Maybe one for Big Game, one for Upland Game, and one for waterfowl. This would probably help by letting those who want to contribute to have the choice to. Also making sure every penny goes to the habitat of the type of game it is.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

No. There are other ways to contribute currently. There is an option to donate when you apply for tags, etc…


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

It was tried once before with an upland habitat stamp...I personally didn't see any improvement in hunting, so I wouldn't support another stamp.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, and for awhile you had to by s habitat license but they rolled that inyo your regular license purchas....so no.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Just wondering what people's thoughts are for habitat stamps in the state. Not making it mandatory would it be worth having habitat stamps for $15-20 and donation option for habitat in the state for improvements and creations. Maybe one for Big Game, one for Upland Game, and one for waterfowl. This would probably help by letting those who want to contribute to have the choice to. Also making sure every penny goes to the habitat of the type of game it is.


you know you bring all the 25 page bs threads on yourself right? dont you ever give up? and no them petunias get enough money from the hunters that gets miss-managed already. i havent been checked once this year or seen a co anywhere except at the deer check station. tons of morons everywhere that need a fat ticket or a kick in the veggies and no one around to stop them. you should volunteer all of your extra time that you spend on the internet as an an animal watch activist.;-)


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> you know you bring all the 25 page bs threads on yourself right? dont you ever give up? and no them ass holes get enough money from the hunters that gets miss-managed already. i havent been checked once this year or seen a co anywhere except at the deer check station. tons of morons everywhere that need a fat ticket or a kick in the vag and no one around to stop them. you should volunteer all of your extra time that you spend on the internet as an an animal watch activist.;-)


Relax. It's a legitimate question.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

royta said:


> Relax. It's a legitimate question.


Yes, +1.

.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll tell you what.....I would sooner buy a habitat stamp than donate extra when putting in for tags. If I could purchase stamps that required the proceeds go to specific funds/species/ habitat I could see me doing it.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, I am a total no for reasons already stated by others. However, why the distinction between the two yes options? Seems to me that implicitly by being in favor it is because you think it would be beneficial?


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Already been there done that and bought the bs. Now we have included that charge in the price of the permit and we just do not call it a habitat stamp. I would like to pay fifty bucks a year and have it all, a deer tag, elk tag, bear tag, fishing, small game and trapping permit and a partridge in a pear tree, like our sisters to the north. In twelve years we have put over twenty million dollars into habitat and that is just sportsman's dollars, here in Utah.

The Deer herd in Utah is at or near the lowest count in the last fifty years and now we are targeting our elk herd for massive reductions.....WHY? We just keep reinventing the wheel and without increasing quality or quantity. The only veritable here is time. It is like a bad suit, give it a few years and it is back in style. Two bads do not make a good, just as politics and biology are not good bedfellows. This mess is getting to darn complicated and I hate accountants and lawyers..... Big


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

No way!!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I understand a lot of your concerns, and I'm not saying yes do it. I guess the point I don't get from a lot of you is, why not have them available for purchase of the 3 different game types, and allow it to be a choice to buy it, not a requirement?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

1-eye, 
I think we already have a more efficient way than more government involvement. You care abo ut pheasants? Pheasants Forever. Ducks? Ducks Unlimited. Mule Deer? Mule Deer Foundation. Elk? RMEF. And the list goes on, with the added benefit of tax deductible contributions.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

So why do you not collect a depredation fee from sportsmen to pay farmers for crop and property damage?  With the requirement that land owners who take the money be required to let sportsmen hunt their property.....
Big


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There is already a mandatory waterfowl habitat stamp in place. It's called a duck stamp.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

For those that are constantly bashing the DWR for incompetence, mismanagement, or both (and we know who you are :shock, why would you want to give them more money??


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 22, 2010)

We used to have a separate habitat stamp and it was rolled into the cost of a license. The Habitat Council spends this money to benefit all wildlife. Much goes to habitat restoration which takes years to recognize the benefits. The council just spent a bundle to rehab many of the fires we experienced. Unfortunately the Habitat Council doesn't really "toot their horn" with the many, many beneficial projects that have been done for wildlife in Utah.
I would like to see more more money dedicated to wildlife projects in Utah but I don't think an additional stamp is the way to go.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I understand a lot of your concerns, and I'm not saying yes do it. I guess the point I don't get from a lot of you is, why not have them available for purchase of the 3 different game types, and allow it to be a choice to buy it, not a requirement?


Oh great! we could just have another "Slam Program" like the waterfowl one. You could sell a $35 permit and be entered to participate in killing raccoons, skunks, foxes, coyotes, then take your hero shot with the kills and go collect a habitat pin you can put on your hat for everyone to see the hero you are.-8/-


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

What do you expect the DWR to do with the money in terms of habitat that has any record of being effective? 

Harrow more sage? Remove oak brush? Replace browse with graze? Remove PJ to make it better conditions for cheatgrass? Slash and burn aspen?

I'm sure we could use a few more guzzlers here and there but it wont take 10,s of millions to do what is needed. The rest as far as I'm concerned is fleecing and smoke and mirrors. Just a vehicle to make guys like the Don look like they're the savior. And it also has been the catalyst for $300,000 auctioned tags and what not. All in the name of raising habitat dollars. And Utah has drunk more of that koolaid then any one else. I wonder how all these other states manage without pouring 100s of millions into habitat. I know one thing for sure. In the states that don't play the habitat game like us. SFW doesn't have any power.

So no on the habitat stamp. If you want to throw your money away and give it to charlatans you can already do that today.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> What do you expect the DWR to do with the money in terms of habitat that has any record of being effective?
> 
> Harrow more sage? Remove oak brush? Replace browse with graze? Remove PJ to make it better conditions for cheatgrass? Slash and burn aspen?
> 
> ...


Alright understandable, Utah has played a game that isn't going to be good in the future, but we do have a lot of improvements in the state there's no reason to put that down. As for the game with the $300,000 tags and all the rest of the money that's being raised is it all going to the right cause ?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Alright understandable, Utah has played a game that isn't going to be good in the future, but we do have a lot of improvements in the state there's no reason to put that down. As for the game with the $300,000 tags and all the rest of the money that's being raised is it all going to the right cause ?


It depends on your (or my) definition of "the right cause"! And therein the rub!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> It depends on your (or my) definition of "the right cause"! And therein the rub!


The right cause is the wildlife that brought the money in. Habitat, research, whatever. My definition of the right cause is that, the money shouldn't be spent or kept anywhere else.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> The right cause is the wildlife that brought the money in. Habitat, research, whatever. My definition of the right cause is that, the money shouldn't be spent or kept anywhere else.


Habitat? Definately! Research? Only if it's habitat related! But it's your "whatever" that really makes it troublesome! If it's called a HABITAT stamp, that's all that it should be used for. That's the ONLY right cause. But even then, some habitat projects and programs are not helpful to the wildlife that brought the money in and can be a waste of time as well as money. That's where the habitat research comes in. But, "whatevers" like hunter satisfaction surveys, antler point restriction studies, excessive buck to doe ratio studies, spike elk studies, and the like are NOT habitat related and should not be paid for by HABITAT stamps. If you keep your right causes limited to habitat, you'll have my ear (but not neccessarily my vote).


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> The right cause is the wildlife that brought the money in. Habitat, research, whatever. My definition of the right cause is that, the money shouldn't be spent or kept anywhere else.


Still no


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Still no


I'm not talking about the habitat stamp issue I'm talking about current funds that are received.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I'm not talking about the habitat stamp issue I'm talking about current funds that are received.


Still no. I don't want to fund your pet project.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Still no. I don't want to fund your pet project.


So no money on tags should be spent on the wildlife that provides opportunity? Smart thinking Marty.


----------



## papaderf (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm sorry 1 I but I donate to people like swallows. And we put in enough the division is not asking for more,we just feel their not doing what we want. If some can remember back when the last director was fired due to the winter of ? His decision was not to feed deer in the winter was a never recovering kill for Utah, FYI for some of you young bucks,so said dwr has resources now like some of you have said rmef sfw,etc,,, daulstead kidn. The politics take a chunk but lets not give more because if you do then they see you can and keep taking. Yes I do donate every year to what coyote?¿


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> So no money on tags should be spent on the wildlife that provides opportunity? Smart thinking Marty.


Uhhhhh look in the mirror genius.


----------



## oldTimer (Jul 12, 2013)

The ONLY hunting opportunity in Utah that is doing well is waterfowl thanks I believe to the habitat acquisition and improvement made possible by the mandatory duck stamp.

A big game stamp should be implemented and mandatory.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

oldtimer said:


> the only hunting opportunity in utah that is doing well is waterfowl .


hogwash


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> hogwash


Yes this^^^


----------



## oldTimer (Jul 12, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> hogwash


@ Muleskinner

A few honest questions; sportsman to sportsman:

You apparently hunt a lot but seem opposed to any and all attempts to provide funding in order to purchase critical habitat, improve existing habitat, buy additional public hunting land, purchase hunting leases, increase hunting opportunity, etc.

Why?

Do you feel hunters have any obligation to give back to the resource to maintain or improve things for future generations?

Do you feel that if we continue our current system that hunting will be around in another 100 years? Do you care?

Do you feel the current tag prices are unjust and that you should be entitled to hunt for free? If not, what is a fair price?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

oldTimer said:


> @ Muleskinner
> 
> A few honest questions; sportsman to sportsman:
> 
> ...


Ummmmm...........I think you are full of crap. I have always been for purchasing habitat, taking part in improving habitat, attending fundraisers, buying public land, hunting leases and increasing hunting opportunity. You are in left field on this one. In fact I am going into my third year of the dedicated hunter program and guess how many times I have actually hunted them in the past 8 years? Not once yet I buy a tag all of the time. I do hunt a lot though, just not deer right now. I have taken part in spring rehabs, guzzler maintenance, plantings, invasive plant removal, fence removal, donated money directly to the system. I personally have no problem with habitat stamps. I have a duck stamp, in fact I have several of them and I can count the times I have hunted ducks on one hand.

I won't even bother answering your other questions because I find them ignorant. You don't know a thing about me and your assumptions are way off base.

Furthermore there is a ton of hunting opportunity in Utah. Get out and try it some time.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Once again I gotta agree with Muleskinner. He has a way with words. Well said!!


----------



## oldTimer (Jul 12, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Ummmmm...........I think you are full of crap. I have always been for purchasing habitat, taking part in improving habitat, attending fundraisers, buying public land, hunting leases and increasing hunting opportunity. You are in left field on this one. In fact I am going into my third year of the dedicated hunter program and guess how many times I have actually hunted them in the past 8 years? Not once yet I buy a tag all of the time. I do hunt a lot though, just not deer right now. I have taken part in spring rehabs, guzzler maintenance, plantings, invasive plant removal, fence removal, donated money directly to the system. I personally have no problem with habitat stamps. I have a duck stamp, in fact I have several of them and I can count the times I have hunted ducks on one hand.
> 
> I won't even bother answering your other questions because I find them ignorant. You don't know a thing about me and your assumptions are way off base.
> 
> Furthermore there is a ton of hunting opportunity in Utah. Get out and try it some time.


Fair enough.

If you have really done what you claim in the first paragraph of your reply, I owe you an apology.

I'm not sure I agree with the "Furthermore there is a ton of hunting opportunity in Utah." part. Unless you want to kill females or babies the waiting period alone is 2 to 5 years. It is starting to get hard to even draw a general season deer tag. Maybe you can provide some input for a fellow sportsman on were all the opportunity is?

At any rate, I do apologize. And BTW, good luck on your upcoming buffalo hunt.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have done all of those things but I will be the first to admit that it I'd not like I do all of those things all of the time. Like everybody else I have other things going on as well.

Killing females and babies doesn't bother me at all as long as it is done with the written permission of the tag. Most of my hunting is done for elk with a bow in the Uintas. Tough hunts? You bet but the opportunity is there every year. I really wish there were more any bull areas to hunt though. I wish they would make about half of the Wasatch any bull along with about half of the Manti and half of the Bookcliffs. Not my call though.

As far as deer go.......I am one that is of the opinion that if you want more deer you better kill more elk. This goes along with other things that need to be done but I do believe that elk are part of the problem. I would love to help out in this area as I prefer to hunt elk.

Opportunity to me does not just lie in hunting big bucks or bulls. I hunt for meat first and there is plenty of it out there. Quite honestly though if it were solely up to me there would not be any point system at all. All hunts would be purely random which is also why I put in for Idaho every year.

Apology accepted but not needed. I have thick skin but make no mistake about it the opportunity is there it just depends on your definition.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Btw....I am am about as wound up about the bison hunt as I can get. Can't wait to get on the mules in the mountains with the friends. Something about the thought of cold fresh air mixed with the sweet warm smell of gunpowder that is followed with a toast or two of some High West Rye.

At least that is the hope.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Btw....I am am about as wound up about the bison hunt as I can get. Can't wait to get on the mules in the mountains with the friends. Something about the thought of cold fresh air mixed with the sweet warm smell of gunpowder that is followed with a toast or two of some High West Rye.
> 
> At least that is the hope.


Good luck!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> Good luck!!


+1! Best o luck to you Mr. skinner.------SS


----------

